# Insurance renewal



## Paulus (Oct 2, 2020)

I have had endless trouble with my vehicle insurance policy pics. Rejected 20 times over. I tried phoning uber help but they just say try resending pics. Nobody can tell me why it's rejected. There is no email address to send entire policy. I have tried a combining app to send all pages of policy together, but no joy. Last year was no problem with same screenshot. Any ideas?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

this happened to me when I tried to send in to early. when does your policy take effect? I don't remember but I think it was accepted 7 to 10 days before it expired.


----------



## Paulus (Oct 2, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> this happened to me when I tried to send in to early. when does your policy take effect? I don't remember but I think it was accepted 7 to 10 days before it expired.


Previous policy expired, but new one was in effect a few days already


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

You just need to send insurance card. Not policy page.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If you can, just send the insurance card. Perhaps the entire declaration page is confusing them?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Paulus said:


> I have had endless trouble with my vehicle insurance policy pics. Rejected 20 times over. I tried phoning uber help but they just say try resending pics. Nobody can tell me why it's rejected. There is no email address to send entire policy. I have tried a combining app to send all pages of policy together, but no joy. Last year was no problem with same screenshot. Any ideas?


Go to the company's website, download a temp card. Send that image


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

This is why a digital insurance card is nice, take a screen shot showing the policy number, names, vehicle, and dates, never a problem


----------

